# Thinking of rehoming 3 adult male rats in South FL- special needs/experienced home



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't really want to do this, but it is an option I fear I ought to consider. Do read carefully:

I have three male rats, born in early July, which makes them just shy of 9 months old. I got them from a breeder in North Florida who has recently moved to Alabama, but I still have her contact information. Nixon is a russian blue berkshire, Kip is a black capped with a small head stripe and a few black splotches on his back, and Nixon is a black masked hairless rat (double rex). 

I am considering rehoming them for their benefit. For 3+ months now, I have been battling respiratory issues with all three, and on and off with Nixon alone before that. They have been on Baytril and Clavamox with no real improvement. Now they got a steroid shot because the vet suspects it has to be allergies. They got it a few hours ago, and so far no drastic improvement. We shall see. The breeder reports no issues with any of their siblings like this from any other owner, as well as the ones she has kept. I am considering rehoming them to someone who has the time, money, and ability to sort out their medical issues. I have spent several hundred dollars on vet bills already and it is going nowhere. Their quality of life isn't great, and it isn't fair to them. I am moving in a few weeks as well, and I fear the 20 hour or so car drive will send them into some medical crisis due to stress. Once I'm there, the present cats may really just make it all the worse. If they were healthy, I wouldn't bat an eye at taking them with me. It feels like I am doing something wrong, so maybe someone else can do it right.

I really don't want to rehome them, but I am not sure it's right to keep them if I can't get them or keep them well. Re-homing fee would be somewhat negotiable, but considering they come with a choice of 2 very nice cages (either a Martin's ferret highrise or a ALT Luxury Rat home or both) and a lot of accessories, it will be somewhat high. Because of their issues, I do not want to rehome them to someone who has no rat experience either. 

Please respond either in this thread or via a private message.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey I cant take in anymore boys or anything but I just wanted to let you know.
I've gotten allergy shots for one of my boys who has almost constant issues and it usually takes 24 hours before you can tell if it is working or not.
I hope whatever you decide to do goes well and I'm very sorry you're having issues. :C


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I have decided that if I find the right home I will rehome them. Their adoption fee for all three boys (without a cage) is 30 dollars. I will happily sell either of their cages to whomever adopts them. They would need a new home by May 1st if I am to re-home them, otherwise they are moving with me. Anyone interested should send me a PM.


----------

